# bull pei dogs



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Has any one else seen these, lovely looking, any idea where to get them from and how much are they

bull dog and shar pei cross


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Never heard of them before, so just googled them. Not my type of dog, & they would be prone to a lot of problems coming from a cross from those 2 breeds, especially skin infections with all those wrinkles! And of course they would be highly over priced!


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

same as Defoe not my cuppa tea there was some for sale a while ago on preloved for £150 both very pretty breeds but not mixed such a shame more X's


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Seen allot pass through the pounds.

Not a good cross at all for health and behaviour reasons.

Plus just adding to the huge amount of unwanted BullBreed crosses in this country : /


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I think they look lovely but I am in the minority and love shar peis.
However I do think crossing these 2 could potentially produce a very strong, stubborn, dominant breed as it is in both temprements so you would have your work cut out.
Also they are both dogs which can face severe health issues so top class insurance is a must.

I have a shar pei crossed with a lab...the cross seems to have diluted his wrinkles enough for them not to potentially cause a prob but he still has enough to resemble a shar pei and when walking him people always think he is one but he has more the attitude of a lab (ive recently added pics in the pics sction) . His eyes are also nice and bright and wide so fingers crossed no eye tacking or eyes diseases will occur. But just incase he has petplan cover for life.

Good luck with whatever you decide. As with buying any puppy meet both parents etc etc....some people keep these dogs as status symbols and like them to be quite aggressive dogs, you wouldnt want that passed down. Shar pei breeders are working soooo hard to produce healthy dogs and leave behind the chinese fighting dog name.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd expect them to be pugnacious.Not a cross to be encouraged.Fine with the right people but the right people are few and far between.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I love Shar pei but i'm not a fan of Bulldogs, i don't think they are the best breed to cross with Shar pei for reasons others have said. I do like Shar pei crosses in general though


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i wouldn't encourage this kind of cross breeding...


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

I am actually a person who likes both these breeds.....but on their own never crossed. 
I would imagine them to have huge amounts of health problems.


----------

